
Why energy sources like biofuels/solar/nuclear are not the magic ticket - kalvin
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2009/08/12/seven_myths_about_alternative_energy?page=full
======
Novash
This post is a duplicate. There is the exact same article posted on the front
page of the news under the name of 'Seven Myths about (...)'. Please delete.

